# Assuming Lottery?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Assuming we are in the lottery and somehow landed a top pick (like top 3 which probably won't happen), who would you like to see the Celtics draft?


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Aldridge or Morrison


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I would love to get Aldridge, Morrison, Redick or whoever is the top PG at the time (Marcus Willams or Daniel Gibson?). Either one of those PGs would not be a top 3 pick caliber player however. I dislike Wally so if we were able to get Morrison or Redick I would say get Wally out of here for a sweet defender or a PG.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

I doubt Wally is leaving, but I think we should go for a center, because we have too many pg. I think we need to big person, and not one of those centers or power forwards who "claim" to be the next Dirk


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd like to see the C's pick up Tiago Splitter. I don't know who he is, or what he can do, but that is one gnarly *** name.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Tiago is a center or pf I think, hes good (and yes I was the one who voted for him) hes going to have a lot of nicknames that all I know) I hope Celtics will draft him


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I voted for Redick, because I do not think that we need another big man. Big Al and Perkins, at this point in the season, are doing fine as it is and look to be getting better. And can't forget Gomes either. As for West, I'm very very impressed with the level of play he's been playing at latley, but I think it would be nice to have an alternate JIC. And imagine having a player that can create his own shots AND open up the floor for Pierce? (Though if we do end up getting the lottery, Pierce probably won't be here)


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

as much as I like redick, I think its better to draft a bigger guy, we have so many point guards (west, dickau, and greene) and with gerald green and tony allen progessing how can redick be a good pick? Gerald Green didn't even get playing time this year because of West, Pierce, Ricky/Wally, if Green didn't get enough playing time than Redick wouldn't either. As for the big guys I think Gomes is a solid player, or maybe a 6th man. I personally don't know if Jefferson can step up to his game. Laflenzt is going to be out of here by the summer, and who knows if Perkins can take his place. Even if Perkins ends up being a starter center, he doesn't have a decent backup. I think Splitter would be a much wiser choice, unless if they trade away Wally then I'll be fine with Redick.


With Redick as Pick 
Pg: West/Greene/Dickau 
Sg: Redick/Allen 
Sf: Pierce/Green 
Pf: Gomes/Jefferson 
C : Perkins/Jones 

With Splitter as Pick
Pg: West/Greene/Dickau
Sg: Pierce/Allen
Sf: Wally/Green
Pf: Gomes/Jefferson
C: Perkins/Splitter


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aldridge is better than splitter


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

But I wanna hear Tommy say "Splitter splits the defense" all next year...


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Aznboi812 said:


> I doubt Wally is leaving, but I think we should go for a center, because we have too many pg.


who are all these pgs you speak of? orien? still learning the spot, d-west-kind of a tweener, dickau-dead


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Morrison.

High School: Prepped at Spokane's Mead High where he played for Glenn Williams...set the Greater Spokane League single-season and career scoring records with 542 points (GSL games only) his senior season and 1,904 career points...his career mark broke the record held by current Gonzaga University redshirt freshman Sean Mallon who had 1,760 points during his Ferris High career, and his single-season record broke his mark of 488 set as a junior...the 1,904 career points are third best among State of Washington Class 4A players...two-time All-GSL...senior season averaged 27.7 ppg to set GSL record...Mead went 28-1 for the season, losing to Franklin in the State Class 4A title game after the Panthers defeated defending champion Lincoln-Tacoma in semifinal...named GSL Player of the Year, voted State 4A Tournament MVP, and selected to Associated Press and Tacoma News Tribune All-State teams...member of the Spokesman-Review All-Area team...junior year averaged 24.2 ppg for the 20-8 Panthers...Mead advanced to the State 4A Tournament but lost its first two games...scored 36 points and grabbed 11 rebounds for Washington in 106-98 victory over Oregon in Washington-Oregon All-State game in Portland. 

FRESHMAN (2003-04): Started his career by hitting his first shot of the season against Saint Joseph's in Madison Square Garden...scored in double digits in his first four games, including 12 against both Denver and Georgia...recorded his first career double-double with 12 points and 12 rebounds against Denver, his only double-digit rebounding night of the season...after playing just 10 minutes and scoring 2 points at Washington, came back with 18 points against Maryland in the opening round of the BB&T Classic hosted by the Terrapins and played at the MCI Center in Washington, DC...went 7-for-11 from the field...that started of stretch of seven straight double-digit scoring games that included 20 points against Stanford at the Pete Newell Challenge played at the Arena at Oakland...went 8-for-13 from the field, including 4-for-5 from 3-point range that saw him hit three treys in the final 46 seconds to keep Gonzaga within striking distance in an 87-80 loss...matched his career high with 20 points at San Diego, going 9-for-15 from the field, then set a career high with 22 points at Saint Mary's on a 10-for-15 night from the field to help Gonzaga clinch the West Coast Conference regular-season title...averaged 11.4 ppg to become first freshman since Blake Stepp in 2001 to average in double figure scoring... 20th in scoring in WCC (11.3) and 5th in field goal percentage (52.5)...played 14 minutes against Valparaiso and 23 minutes against Nevada in NCAA Tournament, scoring 10 and 14 points, respectively, while going 10-for-16 from the field...named to the WCC All-Freshman team. 

SOPHOMORE (2004-05): Earned a spot on the USA World Championship For Young Men Qualifying Team that earned a gold medal at the World Championships held in Halifax, Nova Scotia, from July 28-Aug. 1...averaged 8.2 ppg and 1.7 rpg as he appeared in three games for Team USA...missed the gold medal game because of a sore knee...scored a high of 11 points during USA semifinal victory over Puerto Rico...also had double-figure night against Brazil finishing with 10 points...scored in double digits in first 16 games of season, including back-to-back games of 26 points against both Illinois and Washington to set then career high...grabbed 11 rebounds against the then fifth-ranked Illini for his second career double-double and his first of the season...scored 24 points as Gonzaga upset then third-ranked Georgia Tech at the Las Vegas Showdown, going 11-for-18 from the field...came back with 25 points against Eastern Washington in the Spokane Arena on 8-for-13 from the field and scored 19 in upset of then third-ranked Oklahoma State in the Touchstone Energy All-College Classic in Oklahoma City, Okla., earning All-Tournament honors...after being held to 9 points at San Francisco and 6 at San Diego, scored in double digits in seven of final nine West Coast Conference games...scored career-high 28 points at home against San Francisco, his basket from the left wing with .6 seconds to play breaking 75-75 tie and giving Bulldogs 77-75 win to clinch no worse than a tie for the WCC regular-season title...went 12-for-20 from the field against the Dons, both numbers career highs...scored 22 points in win at Portland that clinched title outright, connecting on 8-of-13 shots from the field as he scored 14 of his points in the first half...recorded second double-double of season and third of his career with 16 points and 12 rebounds at Loyola Marymount, matching his career high for rebounds...named to the All-WCC first team, selected to the U.S. Basketball Writers Association All-District 9 team, to the Basketball Times All-West Coast Team and was an honorable mention Associated Press All-America selection along with teammate Ronny Turiaf ...scored 25 points in WCC Tournament semifinal against San Diego, going 10-for-17 from the field...also dished out career-high 8 assists against the Toreros...came back with career-high 30 points in title game against Saint Mary's...sparked a second-half run by scoring first 7 points of second half and 9 of first 11 of the half for the Bulldogs who opened the half with a 17-5 run...averaged 27.5 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 5.5 assists and shot 57.9 percent from the field (22-for-38) in the two tournament games to earn MVP honors...scored 52 points in two NCAA Tournament games - 27 in first round against Winthrop and 25 in second round against Texas Tech...went 22-for-41 from the field in the tourney for 53.7 percent and grabbed 15 rebounds for a 7.5 average...finished season with 941 career points. 

JUNIOR (2005-06): Was among 21 players who were invited to the USA Men's Basketball U21 National Team Trials in Dallas, Texas, in July, 2005, for spot on team that competed in 2005 FIBA U21 Wolrd Cahampionships in Mar de Plata, Argentina, but had to decline invitation because of summer school commitments.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The correct answer is L*a*Marcus Aldridge and there is no arguing against it.

Though, I have no doubt in my mind that Ainge would select Adam Morrison.

We're having a lot of these fantasy trade/draft pick threads lately.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

LaMarcus Aldridge. Rudy Gay would be hard pass up too.

Please no Adam Morrison. We already have a smooth shooting whitie.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Premier
We're having a lot of these fantasy trade/draft pick threads lately.[/QUOTE said:


> Not much else to post about...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> We already have a smooth shooting whitie.




who???


we have plenty of "whities"...none of which have showed me they r smooth shooting...


(i know u were talking bout W im just knockin him)


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

If we end up in the lottery, I hope we make a trade for a big man. This is probably a pipe dream unless we have a top 5 pick, but I'd ship the pick, Jefferson and Green to Toronto for Bosh.

for Toronto its somewhat appealing because as great as Bosh is, their team is still in the cellar and very much still in rebuild mode - more so than Boston. They'll likely have a top lottery selection. The trade essentially gives them two top ten picks, a young high potential big man in Jefferson and the dream that Green could turn into the tmac they let slip away. Not to mention, they eliminate the worry of having to sign Bosh to a max deal at the end of next season.

Boston makes this trade because Bosh is the real deal. As much as I love the potential of Green and Jefferson, they both could turn out to be All Stars someday - they still are the great unknowns and at least two years away from reaching that potential, where as Bosh is without question a top five big man in the east next season, if not already.

Boston's lineup

West, Greene, Dickau
Pierce, Allen
Wally, Gomes
Bosh, Scalabrine
Perkins, Raef
with a free agent and a second round pick filling out the roster spots


looks DAYUM good


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

banner17 said:


> If we end up in the lottery, I hope we make a trade for a big man. This is probably a pipe dream unless we have a top 5 pick, but I'd ship the pick, Jefferson and Green to Toronto for Bosh.
> 
> for Toronto its somewhat appealing because as great as Bosh is, their team is still in the cellar and very much still in rebuild mode - more so than Boston. They'll likely have a top lottery selection. The trade essentially gives them two top ten picks, a young high potential big man in Jefferson and the dream that Green could turn into the tmac they let slip away. Not to mention, they eliminate the worry of having to sign Bosh to a max deal at the end of next season.
> 
> ...





*dreaming*



bosh is untouchable...end of story...him and villanueva are the centerpieces for toronto for a long time to come...unless they r in the KG running next yr


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

like I said - it was a pipe dream


I'm not too high on this draft and even if there were some young studs in it, I'd still be unethusiastic for the Celts because I think our weakness right now is our big men and game ready ones, not potential NBA starters

I think shopping the pick for veteran front court quality is the right move. Time to shy away from the youth movement.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

banner17 said:


> Time to shy away from the youth movement.



yessirrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

If Rudy Gay is still available whenever it is that we pick, then I see no reason why anyone would pass him up.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I like Gay & Aldridge.......I don't select my picks usually based on need because that's too often how great players get passed over. I'd take 1 of those guys if they were on the board and then after them I favor Splitter then Morrison.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

I've seen alot of Rudy Gay over the last month and I'm beginning to think that he is very overrated. He's the 4th or 5th best player on his own team and certainly not the most important.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

lempbizkit said:


> I've seen alot of Rudy Gay over the last month and I'm beginning to think that he is very overrated. He's the 4th or 5th best player on his own team and certainly not the most important.



so was marvin williams...the draft is based on potential not whos better now


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so was marvin williams...the draft is based on potential not whos better now


And what is Marvin Williams doing right now? If this hypothetical situation were to occur the last thing we need is more potential.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

banner17 said:


> If we end up in the lottery, I hope we make a trade for a big man. This is probably a pipe dream unless we have a top 5 pick, but I'd ship the pick, Jefferson and Green to Toronto for Bosh.
> 
> for Toronto its somewhat appealing because as great as Bosh is, their team is still in the cellar and very much still in rebuild mode - more so than Boston. They'll likely have a top lottery selection. The trade essentially gives them two top ten picks, a young high potential big man in Jefferson and the dream that Green could turn into the tmac they let slip away. Not to mention, they eliminate the worry of having to sign Bosh to a max deal at the end of next season.
> 
> ...


:sigh:, that'd be sweet.

Actually, if we do end up with a 7th/8th or better pick (that'd be sweet also), I think that the offer of Jefferson + Green + pick would be really hard to refuse.

EDIT: The thing that would really suck is keeping Bosh, Perkins and West here.
If we give Bosh his max (he won't be getting anything less) and Perk and West around 6 million (about the MLE) we'd be looking at a 61 million dollar comitment.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I feel retarded posting this but If we were to ever do this trade for Bosh we mine as well try to ship away Wally, just to get a cheaper player who could fill in and stroke 3s like Kyle Korver.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> I feel retarded posting this but If we were to ever do this trade for Bosh we mine as well try to ship away Wally, just to get a cheaper player who could fill in and stroke 3s like Kyle Korver.


If there's a way to get rid of Wally and/or Raef's contract, it doesn't matter if we get Bosh or not.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> If there's a way to get rid of Wally and/or Raef's contract, it doesn't matter if we get Bosh or not.


hah true... i swear they are brothers too, working together with teams to disguise themselves as sweet shooting guys who then come to Cs and limp around the court for a combined $20 mill a year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If Doc Rivers did not coach the Celtics, I would love a Brandon Rush selection at #8-10. Rush, with proper development, would be the heir to Paul Pierce. It's a shame that he would be benched every time he made a small mistake if he were to be drafted by the Celtics.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Dana Barros should be coach next year


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dana Barros? Why, because he played on the Celtics before? I would rather have Eric Musselman or Rick Adelman (assuming he gets fired).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

**** it lets get never nervous pervis ellison to be our big man coach while we are at it


----------



## BigPappaTC (Feb 6, 2006)

I would pick Aldridge with any pick if he was available.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Assuming we are in the lottery and somehow landed a top pick (like top 3 which probably won't happen), who would you like to see the Celtics draft?


Ronnie Brewer, kid can play some D.


----------

